# سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!



## azazi (23 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

لاحضت  عند قرائة سفر الانشاد هناك كلام غزل

ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر ؟؟
صرة المر حبيبي لي بين ثديي يبيت !!!!! 

هل هذا كلام الله؟؟ 
اريد التوضيح 
وشكرا لكم


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لاحضت  عند قرائة سفر الانشاد هناك كلام غزل
> 
> ...



مهو حضرتك علشان تفهم معنى الكلام دا لازم تشوف تفسيرة ايه
علشان كدا انا هحط لحضرتك رابط فى مجموعه عظات لقداسه البابا ممكن لو اهتميت وسمعتهم كويس تفهم معنا ايه العظات دى تفسير للسفر كله​
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12582​


----------



## azazi (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك يابنت الفادي بس انا شدني الكلام اللي فيه 
وسؤالي ناتج عن جهل لاني لا اقرا الانجيل 
واوعدك اني راح اقرا الانجيل
وشكرا للمساعده والتوضيح

تقبلي تحياتي


----------



## بنت الفادى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> اشكرك يابنت الفادي بس انا شدني الكلام اللي فيه
> وسؤالي ناتج عن جهل لاني لا اقرا الانجيل
> واوعدك اني راح اقرا الانجيل
> وشكرا للمساعده والتوضيح
> ...



احنا هنا فى خدمتك
يارب تكون استفت
ربنا معاك​


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

انا عايز اعرف ليه استخدم هذه التعبيرات
مهما كان التفسير
معقول يفسر الثديين على انهم العهدين الجديد والقديم
وهل الكنيسه لها ترائب عذره ولها ثديين


ممكن تقوليلي يعني ايه اللذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيهم كمني الخيل؟؟
عايز شرح مفصل من حضرتك لهذه الجمله


----------



## قلم حر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> انا عايز اعرف ليه استخدم هذه التعبيرات
> أنت عاوز تعرف!!!!!!!!!!!
> طيب : بدل ما تجيب كل حاجه ( كوبي بيست ) لٍقرأ الموضع كاملا من مصدره الأصلي !!
> اذا كنت عاوز تعرف !
> ...


ارجع للشرح .


----------



## My Rock (24 ديسمبر 2006)

lord12 قال:


> ممكن تقوليلي يعني ايه اللذين لحمهم كلحم الحمير ومنيهم كمني الخيل؟؟
> عايز شرح مفصل من حضرتك لهذه الجمله


 
هذا هو حال المسلم, الذي لم يفتح الكتاب المقدس و لم يقرأه في حياته, انما يستمد هذه المعلومات المخرفة من هنا و هناك في فتات يتم الرد على برد واحد يكفي لانهاء الشبهة الواهية بالكامل
يا انسان يا محترم, يالي بتحاول تظهر نفسك انك بتعرف بالكتاب المقدس بالنسخ و اللصق
الموضوع بيتكلم عن سفرنشيد الانشاد و انت بتقتبس من حزقيال؟
ايه التخريف داه؟
مش عيب عليك مش عارف الكلام الي تسأل فيه من اي سفر اصلا؟


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

azazi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لاحضت  عند قرائة سفر الانشاد هناك كلام غزل
> 
> ...



*ممكن نعرف من حضرتك من هي التي تقول ليقبلني بقبلات فمه :yahoo: 

لماذا لا تفتحون تفسير الكتاب المقدس لتعرفون عما يتكلم بدل التفسير الخاص بكم ؟؟؟

لا يمكن فهم سفر النشيد إلا بطريقة ( التفسير الرمزى ).

إنه يعبر عن حالة حب الله والنفس البشرية، أو بين الله والكنيسة. والأدلة علي ذلك كثيرة منها:

1- الحب الجنسى يتصف بالغيرة.

سواء من جهة المرأة، أو من جهة الرجل. كل منهما يحرص على من يحبه، ليكون له وحده، وليس لغيره.

وهذا غير موجود في سفر النشيد، بل عكسه هو الموجود.

حيث تقول عذراء النشيد  في فرح " لذلك أحبتك العذارى.. بالحق يحبونك. أجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " (نش 4،3:1)... لو كان الأمر حباً جسدياً، لكانت تغار من حب هؤلاء العذارى له..

كذلك أيضاً فيما تقول عن نفسها " أنا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات أورشليم " (نش 5:1)، نراها تقول لهن " أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظبأ وبأيائل الحقل، ألا تيقظن أو تنبهن الحبيب حتي يشاء " (نش 5:3).. لو كان الأمر حباً جسدانياً، لكانت هذه السوداء تغار من بنات أورشليم، ولا تدعهن يقتربن من حبيبها.. بل تطردهن عنه.

ولكن عبارة " بنات أورشليم " تعنى هنا اليهود المؤمنين.

والسوداء الجميلة تمثل الكنيسة التى من المؤمنين من الأمم الأخرى. 

هذه التى تنتظر مجئ موعد الرب لخلاصها " متى شاء"...

نقطة أخرى نقولها في موضوع النشيد لإخراجه من نطاق الحب الجسدانى، وهى ما فيه من أوصاف:

الأوصاف التى توصف بها الحبيبة:

ومنها " شعرك كقطيع ماعز رابض عند جبل جلعاد " " أسنانك كقطيع نعاج صادرة من الغسل " (نش 3،2:4). أية إمرأة تقبل أن توصف من حبيبها بهذا الوصف.. لكنه يفسر طريقة رمزية.

أو من تقبل أن يقول لها حبيبها أنها " مرهبة كجيش بألوية " (نش 10:6). يمكن أن يقال هذا عن النفس القوية التى تكون في حروبها قوية مرهبة للشياطين وكل قواتهم.*


----------



## الحوت (24 ديسمبر 2006)

*على كل حال هذا تفسير الكتاب المقدس لكي لا يقوم المسلمين في تفسير الكتاب المقدس على مزاجهم الخاص

http://www.christpal.com/oldtafseer/*


----------



## lord12 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
تفسير ايه الي عايزين تقنعوني بيه
انا أرى ان هذا التفسير ماهو الا محاوله للهروب من نصوص الكتاب المقدس
مافائدة هذا الكلام
ولماذا استخدام هذه العبارات 
ماذا استفدنا نحن اذا؟؟؟؟


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن اعرف اى تفسير قرئتة من اللينك الموضوع سلفا


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

*رد القمص زكريا بطرس على الشبهات المحمدية الشيطانية حول نشيد الانشاد


http://servant13.net/nashid/index.htm*


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (23 يناير 2007)

> السلام عليكم
> لاحضت عند قرائة سفر الانشاد هناك كلام غزل
> ليقبلني بقبلات فمه لان حبك اطيب من الخمر ؟؟
> صرة المر حبيبي لي بين ثديي يبيت !!!!!
> ...


بص بابو الكباتن كلمه ((ثدى))ملهاش مقابل فى اللغه العربيه يعنى ماينفعش استبدالها.........
السفر ده بيعبر عن العلاقه بين الرجل والمراه........ولك ان تعرف انها علاقه مقدسه جدا فى المسيحيه .
مثال....جاء avamina وزميله azazi الى متحف للنحت.....اوكى
كان فيه تمثال لواحده عريانه ....الاول قدر يقدر الفن وقيمته وجماله وشكر الله على اعطاءه المواهب الحسنه للبشر........
جاء الثانى ووقف كالكلب السعران امام التمثال واشتهاه بشهوه جنسيه .......بس خلصت
فهمت بقى....يااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## الحقيقة (23 يناير 2007)

يا محترم  هو في كلام افضع من كدا ..انا  عندي سؤال هو ايه الشئ الدي ممكن ان اخرج منه من القصة دي    يعني الله عايز  يقول ايه  عايز افهم انا  وختسلي وتدهني ..


----------



## THE GALILEAN (30 يناير 2007)

azazi قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لاحضت  عند قرائة سفر الانشاد هناك كلام غزل
> 
> ...







lord12 قال:


> انا عايز اعرف ليه استخدم هذه التعبيرات
> مهما كان التفسير
> معقول يفسر الثديين على انهم العهدين الجديد والقديم
> وهل الكنيسه لها ترائب عذره ولها ثديين
> ...



ردي عليكم الاثنين بالنسبة لكلمة ثدي هل هي ثدي المرأة فقط ؟

الاجابة لا

سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ وَالسِّتُّونَ
10افْرَحُوا مَعَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْتَهِجُوا مَعَهَا يَا جَمِيعَ مُحِبِّيهَا. افْرَحُوا مَعَهَا فَرَحاً يَا جَمِيعَ النَّائِحِينَ عَلَيْهَا 11لِتَرْضَعُوا وَتَشْبَعُوا مِنْ ثَدْيِ تَعْزِيَاتِهَا. لِتَعْصِرُوا وَتَتَلَذَّذُوا مِنْ دِرَّةِ مَجْدِهَا.

هنا يتكلم عن ثدي اورشليم وان الناس سترضع من ثدي تعزياتها

اذا كلمة ثدي في الكتاب المقدس ممكن ترمز الى بلد معين وليس المقصد فقط ثدي المرأة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (30 يناير 2007)

تفسير نشيد الانشاد آية آية

http://www.baytallah.org/Song_of_Songs/


----------



## mohamed5555 (30 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> ردي عليكم الاثنين بالنسبة لكلمة ثدي هل هي ثدي المرأة فقط ؟
> 
> الاجابة لا
> 
> ...


كلام منطقي جدا
بس انا عايز حد يردلي علي موضوع  تعدد الصور ده


----------



## THE GALILEAN (31 يناير 2007)

يا هادى

فلت لك ان كلمة ثدي في الكتاب المقدس ممكن ترمز الى بلد معين وليس المقصد فقط ثدي المرأة

اذا كنت انت داخل هذا المنتدى المسيحي العملاق لكي تفهم الحقيقة حتما ستصل الى الحقيقة

اما اذا كنت داخل هنا فقط لتستهزأ بكل ما يتم تقديمه من تفسيرات مسيحية للكتاب المقدس فلن تجد ما ينفعك هنا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (1 فبراير 2007)

يا هادى

لسنا ملزمين بتفسير اليهود
نحن لدينا تفاسيرنا المسيحية 
انت هنا تحاور عن المسيحية وليس عن اليهودية

فخليك بالموضوع ولا تكرر سؤالاتك كالجهلة

سبق وردينا على الشبهة


----------



## الحقيقة (1 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة على الاسلام
 .. اريد ان اقول اين كان التفسير  الدي تتبعونه ..فالحروف والكلامات اعمق واوضح من الشمس  فادا احضرنا اي مسيحي محترم وقلت له اقرا هدا السفر امام  اختك او امك او زوجتك حتى فلا اضن انك ستوفق في دالك 
 ..الشئ الدي اريد ان اسال عليه من الزم الله  بوحي كلمات يخجل منها المسيحي قبل المسلم من الزم الله بهدا  كله عايز افهم ..هدا السفر سبب لكم الحرج والله
 واي كانت التفسير يبقى النص واضح والكلمات ابلغ*


----------



## THE GALILEAN (3 فبراير 2007)

الحقيقة

الم اشرح لكم ان كلمة ثدي ممكن ان ترمز الى بلد معين


----------



## الحقيقة (8 فبراير 2007)

الحقيقة قال:


> *سلام ونعمة على الاسلام
> .. اريد ان اقول اين كان التفسير  الدي تتبعونه ..فالحروف والكلامات اعمق واوضح من الشمس  فادا احضرنا اي مسيحي محترم وقلت له اقرا هدا السفر امام  اختك او امك او زوجتك حتى فلا اضن انك ستوفق في دالك
> ..الشئ الدي اريد ان اسال عليه من الزم الله  بوحي كلمات يخجل منها المسيحي قبل المسلم من الزم الله بهدا  كله عايز افهم ..هدا السفر سبب لكم الحرج والله
> واي كانت التفسير يبقى النص واضح والكلمات ابلغ*


الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام


----------



## THE GALILEAN (9 فبراير 2007)

الحقيقة

لم يسبب لنا اي احراج, سبق وشرحت ان كلمة ثدي ممكن ان ترمز الى بلد معين


----------



## fouad2002 (21 فبراير 2007)

* سفر الانشاد سبب الحرج ومازال يسبب لكم الحرج بغض النضر الى التفاسير *
*انتم تقولون ان الكتاب لتعليم  فما الشئ الدي يمكن لي ان استفيد منه من قراتي لسفر الانشاد علما انه لا يمكن لشخص منضبط  ان يقراءه امام امه الى ادا كان مش محترم وانا اقول لا المسيحين محترمين ولا يمكن ان يقراء السفر امام امه و عائلته  لانه شئ هابط  *


----------



## الحوت (22 فبراير 2007)

*مكرر ارجو الحذف*


----------



## الحوت (22 فبراير 2007)

*مكرر ارجو حذف هذه المداخله .*


----------



## الحوت (22 فبراير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> * سفر الانشاد سبب الحرج ومازال يسبب لكم الحرج بغض النضر الى التفاسير *
> *انتم تقولون ان الكتاب لتعليم  فما الشئ الدي يمكن لي ان استفيد منه من قراتي لسفر الانشاد علما انه لا يمكن لشخص منضبط  ان يقراءه امام امه الى ادا كان مش محترم وانا اقول لا المسيحين محترمين ولا يمكن ان يقراء السفر امام امه و عائلته  لانه شئ هابط  *



*يا حضرة الاستاذ المحترم ...

انتم مش راح تبطلوا هذه التخاريف نقلا من منتدياتكم السفوله اياها :kap: 

دعني اشرح لك بالطريقة التي تفهمها انت ...

لا يمكن فهم سفر النشيد إلا بطريقة ( التفسير الرمزى ).

إنه يعبر عن حالة حب الله والنفس البشرية، أو بين الله والكنيسة. والأدلة علي ذلك كثيرة منها:

1- الحب الجنسى يتصف بالغيرة.

سواء من جهة المرأة، أو من جهة الرجل. كل منهما يحرص على من يحبه، ليكون له وحده، وليس لغيره.

وهذا غير موجود في سفر النشيد، بل عكسه هو الموجود.

حيث تقول عذراء النشيد  في فرح " لذلك أحبتك العذارى.. بالحق يحبونك. أجذبنى وراءك فنجرى " (نش 4،3:1)... لو كان الأمر حباً جسدياً، لكانت تغار من حب هؤلاء العذارى له..

كذلك أيضاً فيما تقول عن نفسها " أنا سوداء وجميلة يا بنات أورشليم " (نش 5:1)، نراها تقول لهن " أحلفكن يا بنات أورشليم بالظبأ وبأيائل الحقل، ألا تيقظن أو تنبهن الحبيب حتي يشاء " (نش 5:3).. لو كان الأمر حباً جسدانياً، لكانت هذه السوداء تغار من بنات أورشليم، ولا تدعهن يقتربن من حبيبها.. بل تطردهن عنه.

ولكن عبارة " بنات أورشليم " تعنى هنا اليهود المؤمنين.

والسوداء الجميلة تمثل الكنيسة التى من المؤمنين من الأمم الأخرى. 

هذه التى تنتظر مجئ موعد الرب لخلاصها " متى شاء"...

نقطة أخرى نقولها في موضوع النشيد لإخراجه من نطاق الحب الجسدانى، وهى ما فيه من أوصاف:

الأوصاف التى توصف بها الحبيبة:

ومنها " شعرك كقطيع ماعز رابض عند جبل جلعاد " " أسنانك كقطيع نعاج صادرة من الغسل " (نش 3،2:4). أية إمرأة تقبل أن توصف من حبيبها بهذا الوصف.. لكنه يفسر طريقة رمزية.

أو من تقبل أن يقول لها حبيبها أنها " مرهبة كجيش بألوية " (نش 10:6). يمكن أن يقال هذا عن النفس القوية التى تكون في حروبها قوية مرهبة للشياطين وكل قواتهم.


هل فهمت الان ان سفر النشيد لا يتكلم عن علاقة رجل بامراه ليكون مخزي ؟؟!!!


تعترضون على كلمة "ثدي" وتقولون هذا كلام غير لائق ؟؟!!!


حسنا تعال نقرأ هذه الكلمة معا من كتبكم :


مسند أحمد -ومن مسند بني هاشم-بداية مسند عبد الله بن العباس 


‏ ‏"حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو أحمد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سفيان ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عطاء بن السائب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عكرمة ‏ ‏عن ‏‏ ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏ أخذ النبي ‏‏ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏‏ ابنة له ‏‏ تقضي ‏‏ فاحتضنها فوضعها بين ثدييه فماتت وهي بين يديه فصاحت ‏‏ أم أيمن ‏ ‏فقيل ‏ ‏أتبكي عند رسول الله ‏‏ صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قالت ألست أراك تبكي يا رسول الله قال ‏ ‏لست أبكي إنما هي رحمة إن المؤمن بكل خير على كل حال ‏ ‏إن نفسه تخرج من بين جنبيه وهو يحمد الله عز وجل ‏ ".​
محمدك وضع ابنته بين " ثدييه " !!:a63: 



سنن الترمذي -تفسير القرآن عن رسول الله -ومن سورة ص 


‏" ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏سلمة بن شبيب ‏ ‏وعبد بن حميد ‏ ‏قالا حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أيوب ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏قال ‏ 
‏قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أتاني الليلة ربي تبارك وتعالى في أحسن صورة قال أحسبه قال في المنام فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قال قلت لا قال فوضع يده بين كتفي حتى وجدت بردها بين ثديي أو قال في نحري فعلمت ما في السماوات وما في الأرض قال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏هل تدري فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى قلت نعم قال في الكفارات والكفارات المكث في المساجد بعد الصلوات والمشي على الأقدام إلى الجماعات ‏ ‏وإسباغ ‏ ‏الوضوء في المكاره ومن فعل ذلك عاش بخير ومات بخير وكان من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه وقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إذا صليت فقل اللهم إني أسألك فعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات وحب المساكين وإذا أردت بعبادك ‏ ‏فتنة ‏ ‏فاقبضني إليك غير مفتون قال والدرجات إفشاء السلام وإطعام الطعام والصلاة بالليل والناس نيام ‏
‏قال ‏ ‏أبو عيسى ‏ ‏وقد ذكروا بين ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏وبين ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ ‏في هذا الحديث ‏ ‏رجلا ‏ ‏وقد رواه ‏ ‏قتادة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبي قلابة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏خالد بن اللجلاج ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عباس ".​

نتابع الفحش والبذاءة في الاسلام


ابن كثير :


وَقَالَ عَبْد الرَّزَّاق : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّد بْن مُسْلِم عَنْ عَمْرو بْن دِينَار عَنْ يَحْيَى بْن جَعْدَة أَنَّ رَجُلًا مِنْ أَصْحَاب النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَكَرَ اِمْرَأَة وَهُوَ جَالِس مَعَ رَسُول اللَّه فَاسْتَأْذَنَهُ لِحَاجَةٍ فَأَذِنَ لَهُ فَذَهَبَ يَطْلُبهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْهَا فَأَقْبَلَ الرَّجُل يُرِيد أَنْ يُبَشِّر النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمَطَرِ فَوَجَدَ الْمَرْأَة جَالِسَة عَلَى غَدِير فَدَفَعَ فِي صَدْرهَا وَجَلَسَ بَيْن رِجْلَيْهَا فَصَارَ ذَكَره مِثْل الْهُدْبَة فَقَامَ نَادِمًا حَتَّى أَتَى النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَخْبَرَهُ بِمَا صَنَعَ فَقَالَ لَهُ " اِسْتَغْفِرْ رَبّك وَصَلِّ أَرْبَع رَكَعَات " قَالَ وَتَلَا عَلَيْهِ " وَأَقِمْ الصَّلَاة طَرَفَيْ النَّهَار وَزُلَفًا مِنْ اللَّيْل " الْآيَة وَقَالَ اِبْن جَرِير : حَدَّثَنِي عَبْد اللَّه بْن أَحْمَد بْن سِيبَوَيْهِ حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاق بْن إِبْرَاهِيم حَدَّثَنِي عَمْرو بْن الْحَارِث حَدَّثَنِي عَبْد اللَّه بْن سَالِم عَنْ الزُّبَيْدِيّ عَنْ سُلَيْم بْن عَامِر أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَبَا أُمَامَة يَقُول إِنَّ رَجُلًا أَتَى النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُول اللَّه أَقِمْ فِيَّ حَدّ اللَّه - مَرَّة أَوْ اِثْنَتَيْنِ - فَأَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ رَسُول اللَّه ثُمَّ أُقِيمَتْ الصَّلَاة فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " أَيْنَ هَذَا الرَّجُل الْقَائِل أَقِمْ فِيَّ حَدّ اللَّه ؟ " قَالَ أَنَا ذَا قَالَ " أَتْمَمْت الْوُضُوء وَصَلَّيْت مَعَنَا آنِفًا ؟ " قَالَ نَعَمْ . قَالَ " فَإِنَّك مِنْ خَطِيئَتك كَيَوْمِ وَلَدَتْك أُمّك فَلَا تَعُدْ " وَأَنْزَلَ اللَّه عَلَى رَسُول اللَّه " وَأَقِمْ الصَّلَاة طَرَفَيْ النَّهَار وَزُلَفًا مِنْ اللَّيْل إِنَّ الْحَسَنَات يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَات ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ​

دين اليسر ..!
افعل يا صديقي المسلم كل ما تشاء وتهوى باي امراة - حتى لو كان زوجها غائب في سبيل الله - ثم اقم الصلاة وصلي اربع ركعات .. فسترجع كما ولدتك امك :a63: 


وماذا عن قول ربك َالتَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُولِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ


لنقرأ من تفسير الطبري لسورة النور 


" 19688 - حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَن , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْد الرَّزَّاق , قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَر , عَنِ الزُّهْرِيّ , عَنْ عُرْوَة , عَنْ عَائِشَة قَالَتْ : كَانَ رَجُل يَدْخُل عَلَى أَزْوَاج النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مُخَنَّث , فَكَانُوا يَعُدُّونَهُ مِنْ غَيْر أُولِي الْإِرْبَة , فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمًا وَهُوَ عِنْد بَعْض نِسَائِهِ وَهُوَ يَنْعَت امْرَأَة , فَقَالَ : إِنَّهَا إِذَا أَقْبَلَتْ أَقْبَلَتْ بِأَرْبَعٍ , وَإِذَا أَدْبَرَتْ أَدْبَرَتْ بِثَمَانٍ . فَقَالَ : النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَا أَرَى هَذَا يَعْلَم مَا هَا هُنَا , لَا يَدْخُلَنَّ هَذَا عَلَيْكُمْ ! " فَحَجَبُوهُ . 19689 - حَدَّثَنِي سَعْد بْن عَبْد اللَّه بْن عَبْد الْحَكَم الْمِصْرِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا حَفْص بْن عُمَر الْعَدَنِيّ , قَالَ : ثنا الْحَكَم بْن أَبَان , عَنْ عِكْرِمَة فِي قَوْله : { أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْر أُولِي الْإِرْبَة } قَالَ : هُوَ الْمُخَنَّث الَّذِي لَا يَقُوم زُبّه " ​*

*ماذا عن هذه الالفاظ السفوله في كتبك الاسلامية ؟؟!!!

الا تقرأ امكم واخواتكم وبناتكم هذه السفالات المحمدية ؟؟!!

هل تريد المزيد ؟؟!!

تعال نشوف الفاظ رسول الغير شريفه :


- قول النبي إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية، فأعضوه بهن ( زبر ) أبيه ولا تكنوا. 

- لما أتى ماعز بن مالك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له : (لعلك قبلت، أو غمزت، أو نظرت). قال: لا يا رسول الله، قالأنكتها).لا يكني، قال: فعند ذلك أمر برجمه. 


الا تعتبر هذه الالفاظ السفوله مخجله ؟ والا لانها خرجت من فم رسولك النتن ؟؟!!


تابع ...


أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ، ذات يوم في خطبته " ألا إن ربي أمرني أن أعلمكم ما جهلتم مما علمني ، يومي هذا . كل مال نحلته عبدا ، حلال . وإني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم . وإنهم أتتهم الشياطين فاحتالتهم عن دينهم . وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم . وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بي ما لم أنزل به سلطانا . وإن الله نظر إلى أهل الأرض فمقتهم ، عربهم وعجمهم ، إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب . وقال : إنما بعثتك لأبتليك وأبتلي بك . وأنزلت عليك كتابا لا يغسله الماء . تقرؤه نائما ويقظان . وإن الله أمرني أن أحرق قريشا . فقلت : رب ! إذا يثلغوا رأسي فيدعوه خبزة . قال : استخرجهم كما استخرجوك . واغزهم نغزك . وأنفق فسننفق عليك . وابعث جيشا نبعث خمسة مثله . وقاتل بمن أطاعك من عصاك . قال : وأهل الجنة ثلاثة : ذو سلطان مقسط متصدق موفق . ورجل رحيم رقيق القلب لكل ذي قربى ، ومسلم . وعفيف متعفف ذو عيال . قال : وأهل النار خمسة : الضعيف الذي لا زبر له ، الذين هم فيكم تبعا لا يتبعون أهلا ولا مالا . والخائن الذي لا يخفى له طمع ، وإن دق إلا خانه . ورجل لا يصبح ولا يمسي إلا وهو يخادعك عن أهلك ومالك " . وذكر البخل أو الكذب " والشنظير الفحاش " ولم يذكر أبو غسان في حديثه " وأنفق فسننفق عليك " . وفي رواية : بهذا الإسناد ، ولم يذكر في حديثه " كل مال نحلته عبدا ، حلال " . وفي رواية : قام فينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم خطيبا . فقال " إن الله أمرني " وساق في الحديث بمثل حديث هشام عن قتادة . وزاد فيه " وإن الله أوحى إلى أن تواضعوا حتى لا يفخر أحد على أحد ، ولا يبغي أحد على أحد " . وقال في حديثه " وهم فيكم تبعا لا يبغون أهلا ولا مالا " . فقلت : فيكون ذلك ؟ يا أبا عبدالله ! قال : نعم . والله ! لقد أدركتهم في الجاهلية . وإن الرجل ليرعى على الحي ، ما به إلا وليدتهم يطؤها .​

الراوي: عياض بن حمار 
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح 
المحدث: مسلم 
المصدر: المسند الصحيح 
الصفحة أو الرقم: 2865 


ما رائك بهذه الالفاظ السفوله ؟؟؟
هل هذا حديث شريف او حديث قذر ؟؟!!


*

*وماذا عن الفروج في القران ؟؟

اليس الفرج هو العضو التناسلي للمراه والرجل ؟؟!!!

لماذا تحكم على التوراة لوجود طكلمة "ثدي" فيها ولا تحكم على قرانك الذي ور فيه اسم العضو الذكري والانثوي ؟؟!!!

يكفي لغاية الان وانشاء الله تكون تعلمت درس مفيد اليوم*


----------



## الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة (25 فبراير 2007)

طيب ،،،،،، يا مسيحي يا من تتهم كتب غيرك ولا ترى كتبك 

لو سألك ابنك الصغير في يوم من الأيام  """ بابا يعني ايه ،،،، 4: 5 ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توامين يرعيان بين السوسن 

4: 6 الى ان يفيح النهار و تنهزم الظلال اذهب الى جبل المر و الى تل اللبان .."""؟؟

يعني ايه ثدياك يا بابا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


ويعني ايه يا بابا في نشيد الانشاد " 5: 7 وجدني الحرس الطائف في المدينة ضربوني جرحوني حفظة الاسوار رفعوا ازاري عني  ؟؟



بابا مش عيب يرفعوا ازار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه الرب بيتكلم كده ؟؟؟ مش عيب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## steven gerrard (25 فبراير 2007)

الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة قال:


> طيب ،،،،،، يا مسيحي يا من تتهم كتب غيرك ولا ترى كتبك
> 
> لو سألك ابنك الصغير في يوم من الأيام  """ بابا يعني ايه ،،،، 4: 5 ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توامين يرعيان بين السوسن
> 
> ...





لا مش عيب عرفه ليه

لانى هافسرلها ال معانى باسلوب مبسط جدا يناسب عمرها العقلى وهاقولها لما تكبرى هاتفهمى اكتر

الكلام ده زى لما تجى ابنك او بنتك وتقولك ماما انتو خلفتونا ازاى بتقوليلها ايه ساعتها

بتقوليلها لما تكبرى هاتعرفى

حضرتك بكلامك ده بتحسسينى ان الواحد من صغره هايعرف كل حاجه عن دينه

يعنى طفل صغير لن يستوعب مساله التجسد و الاقانيم بشكل كافى الا عندما يكبر

وكذلك عندكم لا اظن ان الطفله ان قرات احاديث عن زوجات الرسول او ايات عن النكاح

سوف تقفى عاجزه امامها بل ستبسطى الاجابه لها وتفهميها انها عندما تكبر سوف تفهم
​


----------



## الحوت (25 فبراير 2007)

الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة قال:


> طيب ،،،،،، يا مسيحي يا من تتهم كتب غيرك ولا ترى كتبك
> 
> لو سألك ابنك الصغير في يوم من الأيام  """ بابا يعني ايه ،،،، 4: 5 ثدياك كخشفتي ظبية توامين يرعيان بين السوسن
> 
> ...


*على الاقل الثدي في سفر النشيد لا يعني به ثدي امراة ولكن كلمة "فرجها" في القران تعني جهاز امراة عمران التناسلي والا لا ؟؟!!!

عارفاه الذي سيضع ربك فمه عليه وينفخ فيه ؟؟!!!

ربك النفاخ في اعضاء النساء التناسليه ..!!!


وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ الْقَانِتِينَ ​

فلو اتت بنت وسالت ابوها ما هو الفرج الذي سينفخ فيه رب القران ماذا سيقول لها ؟؟!!:smil12: 

انا من رائي تفكري في الجواب الذي سيقوله اب هذه البنت لها وتخبريني في مداخلتك القادمة ..

على شان نكمل بعض الكلام السافل الموجود بالقران ما تتأخريش .

بس ما تيجيش وتقوللي لنا ان الفرج وبنت عمران ليست امراه بالحقيقة وليس فرج بالحقيقة وهي قصة تعبيرية :a82: 

انا اثبتنا ان سفر النشيد  قصة تعبيرية لا تتكلم عن علاقة رجل بامراه ولا عن اوصاف امراة فهل تقدري ان تثبتي لنا ان ربك الذي سيضع فمه على فرج امراه عمران وينفخ فيه تعبيري :beee: 


على فكرة ..

لماذا هربت من الكلام السافل 
التي تحوية كتبكم الشريفة ؟؟!!:smil12: 
والا الخزي هو السبب ؟؟!!!


على كل حال مستنك على نار :yahoo: *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (25 فبراير 2007)

الدمعة الحسينية المكنونة



> يعني ايه ثدياك يا بابا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اولا كلمة ثدي ممكن ان ترمز الى مدينة

سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ وَالسِّتُّونَ
10افْرَحُوا مَعَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْتَهِجُوا مَعَهَا يَا جَمِيعَ مُحِبِّيهَا. افْرَحُوا مَعَهَا فَرَحاً يَا جَمِيعَ النَّائِحِينَ عَلَيْهَا 11لِتَرْضَعُوا وَتَشْبَعُوا مِنْ ثَدْيِ تَعْزِيَاتِهَا. لِتَعْصِرُوا وَتَتَلَذَّذُوا مِنْ دِرَّةِ مَجْدِهَا.

هنا يتكلم عن ثدي اورشليم وان الناس سترضع من ثدي تعزياتها

اذا كلمة ثدي في الكتاب المقدس ممكن ترمز الى بلد معين وليس المقصد فقط ثدي المرأة

ثانيا ويعني كتبكم كلها طهارة ؟
شوفي الكلام القلة الادب الي ذكره رياض


----------



## fouad2002 (25 فبراير 2007)

*7: 1 ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع 

7: 2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن 

7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية 

7: 4 عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق.............

7: 8 قلت اني اصعد الى النخلة و امسك بعذوقها و تكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم و رائحة انفك كالتفاح 

7: 9 و حنكك كاجود الخمر .....
مهدا بالله عليك هل هدا كلام الله  الم يجد االرب الى هده الالفاظ ...... انا اريدك ان تشغل عقلك لا تشغل قلبك عقلك هل يرضا الله لنفسه هده الالفاظ التي هي في عرفنا نحن كبشر عيب وعار الم يكن يعلم اننا نستحي من مثل هده الالفاظ تعالى الله*
*انا لن ادخل معك في الاسلميات الاني لست اهلا لدالك فقط تعقيب *
*انت تقول اننا نقول انكاح نعم نقول النكاح ونحن في المغرب الوثيقة التي تجمع بين الرجل والمرءة اسمها وثيقة النكاح نحن لا نستحي ابدا من هده الكلمة مثلها ك كلمة الرحم واليد والرجل سيان *
*لكن ليس هدا هو التعقيب السؤال كان الكتاب المقدس يصف بتلددد التدي و شفتان وربما ابعد من دالك  لمادا *
*وكما قيل سابقا ولا اريد ان اكرر هل يمكن ان تقراء امام اختك او امام العائلة الكبيرة وانتم جالسون جلست حب ان تقراء عليهم هدا *
*1 ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع 
: 2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن 
7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية 
هل ممكن
*


----------



## الحوت (26 فبراير 2007)

fouad2002 قال:


> *7: 1 ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع
> 
> 7: 2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن
> 
> ...



*كل الايات هذه ايات شريفة واشرف من الايات القذرة التي يحويها قرانك ولكن لان قرانك والفاظ رسولك القذرة وسيريتة النبوية القذرة تخزيكم تتجاهلون وتغضون النظر عن الكلام السافل فيها ..

كل الايات هذه لا تخجل لانها لا تتكلم عن اوصاف امراة ولا عن ممارسات جنس مع امراة ولكن الخزي هو الذي يحوية قرانك في ذكرة للاعضاء التناسلية للذكور والاثان والصدور المكورة لفتيايات ربك العاهرات ..الخ

لا فائدة مع الكلام معكم لانكم معلمون القذارة التي يحويها قرانكم لهذا تعملون أذن من طين واذن من عجين .... :t33: 


سيبوهم يا جماعة فسفر النشيد وحزقيال اشرف من قرانهم لان قرانهم يتكلم عن ممارسات الدعارة والاعضاء التنلسية والنفخ فيها والصدور المكورة وترقيع غشاء البكارة وووالخ اما سفر النشيد وحزقيال فهي اشرف من قرانهم ولا يوجد بها شي يخزي لانها لا تتكلم لا عن ممارسات الدعارة ولا عن اجسام الفتيات عكس قرانهم ف كل كملة فيها تبقى اشرف من قرانهم وربهم الذي ينفخ في الاعضاء التناسلية :yahoo: *


*لو في مسلم رجل يبقى يتحداني في مناظرة بيني وبينه في سفر النشيد وحزقيال وبين الايات القذرة في القران والسيرة النبوية الغير شريفة وسنرى بعدها ايهما اشرف الكتاب المقدس  والا القران والسيرة العطنة :yahoo: *


----------



## fouad2002 (28 فبراير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *كل الايات هذه ايات شريفة واشرف من الايات القذرة التي يحويها قرانك ولكن لان قرانك والفاظ رسولك القذرة وسيريتة النبوية القذرة تخزيكم تتجاهلون وتغضون النظر عن الكلام السافل فيها ..*
> 
> *كل الايات هذه لا تخجل لانها لا تتكلم عن اوصاف امراة ولا عن ممارسات جنس مع امراة ولكن الخزي هو الذي يحوية قرانك في ذكرة للاعضاء التناسلية للذكور والاثان والصدور المكورة لفتيايات ربك العاهرات ..الخ*
> 
> ...


----------



## fouad2002 (28 فبراير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *كل الايات هذه ايات شريفة واشرف من الايات القذرة التي يحويها قرانك ولكن لان قرانك والفاظ رسولك القذرة وسيريتة النبوية القذرة تخزيكم تتجاهلون وتغضون النظر عن الكلام السافل فيها ..*
> 
> *كل الايات هذه لا تخجل لانها لا تتكلم عن اوصاف امراة ولا عن ممارسات جنس مع امراة ولكن الخزي هو الذي يحوية قرانك في ذكرة للاعضاء التناسلية للذكور والاثان والصدور المكورة لفتيايات ربك العاهرات ..الخ*
> 
> ...


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 مارس 2007)

fouad2002



> 7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية




اكرر
كلمة ثدي ممكن ان ترمز الى مدينة

سِفْرُ إِشَعْيَاءَ 
اَلأَصْحَاحُ السَّادِسُ وَالسِّتُّونَ
10افْرَحُوا مَعَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَابْتَهِجُوا مَعَهَا يَا جَمِيعَ مُحِبِّيهَا. افْرَحُوا مَعَهَا فَرَحاً يَا جَمِيعَ النَّائِحِينَ عَلَيْهَا 11لِتَرْضَعُوا وَتَشْبَعُوا مِنْ ثَدْيِ تَعْزِيَاتِهَا. لِتَعْصِرُوا وَتَتَلَذَّذُوا مِنْ دِرَّةِ مَجْدِهَا.

هنا يتكلم عن ثدي اورشليم وان الناس سترضع من ثدي تعزياتها

اذا كلمة ثدي في الكتاب المقدس ممكن ترمز الى بلد معين وليس المقصد فقط ثدي المرأة

شوف الكلام القلة الادب الي ذكره رياض



> 7: 4 عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق



هل انت تقول لفتاة 





> انفك كبرج لبنان


  ؟

بانتظار الرد



> هده الالفاظ التي هي في عرفنا نحن كبشر عيب وعار الم يكن يعلم اننا نستحي من مثل هده الالفاظ تعالى الله



وهل عندما تتكلم عائشة عن الرسول يضاجعها ويمسك صدرها وثدييها مقبول عندكم ؟
بالقليلة نشيد الانشاد شعر 
انظر الى اسمه نشيد


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 مارس 2007)

fouad2002



> 7: 1 ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع



ثم "دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلى" (أي مفاصل فخذيك *) والمفاصل هي التي تعطي الرجلين القدرة على السير في الطريق بكل حرية وباتزان. أنها "مثل الحلي" ولا يتسنى لنا ذلك إلا بإخضاع الجسد، وكل ما هو من الطبيعة والذات، فالإنسان الذي صارع يعقوب لم يتركه حتى ضرب حق فخذه "فانخلع حق فخذ يعقوب في مصارعته معه"(تك32: 25) فالنشاط الجسدي وقوى الطبيعة _ أي الذات يجب ان تتعطل وتشل حتى يتسنى للنعمة ان تنشئ فينا القوة الروحية للسير بحسب إرادة الله. لقد أعطي بولس شوكة في الجسد، ولكنه تعلم أخيرا بان الأفضل هو ان تكون له الشوكة ونعمة المسيح من ان يكون بدونها. لقد تعلم ان القوة قد تكملت في ضعفه، ومتى كانت خطواتنا مرتبة ومزينة بنعمة المسيح وبقوة روحه القدوس فأنها تكون في عينيه "مثل الحلي صنعه يدي صناع" حقا ما أحوجنا إلى الاتصال المستمر "بذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح الذي منه كل الجسد مركبا معا ومقترنا بموازرة كل مفصل حسب عمل على قياس كل جزء يحصل نمو الجسد لبنيانه في المحبة"(أف4: 15و16).


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 مارس 2007)

fouad2002



> 7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية



سبق ان وصف العريس عروسه بهذا الوصف (ص4: 5) ويتكرر هذا الوصف هنا لكي تتيقن العروس بان محبة الرب لها ثابتة إذ ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران، فمع أنها كثيرا ما تحولت عنه وانقطعت شركتها معه الأمر الذي سبب لها آلاما وأوجاعا كثيرة، إلا ان محبته لها هي "محبة أبدية" لأنه "إذ كان قد أحب خاصته الذين في العالم أحبهم إلى المنتهى" ما أعجب محبتك يا ربنا المبارك. 

*     *     *

          وقد يكون وصف الثديين بأنهما مثل توأمي ظبية إشارة إلى الوحدة والانسجام، الأمور التي ستميز الشعب الأرضي في الملك الألفي السعيد، كما ان في الثديين إشارة إلى ما سيتمتع به ذلك الشعب من شبع ودسم في ذلك الحين "افرحوا مع أورشليم وابتهجوا معها يا جميع محبيها. افرحوا معها فرحا يا جميع النائحين عليها لكي ترضعوا وتشبعوا من ثدي تعزيانها. لكي تعصروا وتتلذذوا من درة مجدها"(أش66: 10و11).


----------



## THE GALILEAN (4 مارس 2007)

fouad2002



> 7: 8 قلت اني اصعد الى النخلة و امسك بعذوقها و تكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم و رائحة انفك كالتفاح



يشار هنا لأول مرة في هذا السفر إلى "القامة" إذ متى كانت كل الصفات التي وصفت بها العروس "بنت الكريم" متوفرة في المؤمنين فلا بد ان يرى الحبيب فيهم "القامة" التي يسر بها، أو بالحري يرى تقدما ونموا "إلى قياس قامة ملء المسيح"(أف4: 13) ان مشيئة إلهنا هي ان نكون "صادقين في المحبة ننمو في كل شيء إلى ذاك الذي هو الرأس المسيح"(أف4: 15) فقامتنا تقاس بمقدار محبتنا، فعلينا ان نقيس دائما قامتنا بالإصحاح الثالث عشر من الرسالة الأولى إلى كورنثوس. 

"ان النخلة والعناقيد" هي صور رمزية أو تشبيهيه للنصرة والنضوج _للاستقامة ووفرت الغلات، ولقد ذكرت النخلة في مناسبات كثيرة في الكتاب كرمز، فهي من حيث شكلها الطبيعي ذات ساق مديدة ومستقيمة، وبذلك هي كلمة الله رمز للاستقامة والمستقيمين، وبعض أنواع النخيل ينمو إلى درجة كبيرة من الارتفاع بحيث لا يكون من اليسير الوصول إلى ثمارها، ولكن العريس يقول "أني أصعد إلى النخلة وأمسك بعذوقها" نعم فان ثمار الروح لن تكون بعيدة عن متناول يده، أنه يجمع ثمار النعمة في خاصته _يجمعها لنفسه ولمسرته. 

ثم ان وجود النخلة في مكان ما علامة مؤكدة على وجود الماء في ذلك المكان ولو كان صحراء، من أجل هذا فان منظر النخلة لعين المسافر لا يوجد أبدع منه، وهذه الحقيقة يؤيدها المكتوب "ثم جاءوا إلى ايليم وهناك اثنتا عشرة عين ماء وسبعون نخلة. فنـزلوا هناك عند الماء"(خر15: 27).

وهناك في الكتاب إشارات كثيرة إلى أغصان النخيل بوصفها رمز النصرة والفرح. فهي علامة على عيد المظال عند اليهود قديما، ذلك العيد الذي طالما كان عيد بهجة في إسرائيل "وتأخذون. . . . سعف النخل. . . وتفرحون أمام الرب إلهكم سبعة أيام"(لا23: 40-42) ثم ان الجمع الكثير الذي رآه يوحنا أمام الخروف كانوا "متسربلين بثياب بيض وفي أيديهم سعف النخل"(رؤ7: 9،أنظر أيضا يو12: 12و13) "الصديق كالنخلة يزهر"(مز92: 12) في هذه الأمثلة الكثيرة التي أمامنا نرى من الناحية الروحية النصرة والفرح اللذين هما من نصيب المؤمنين في الزمان الحاضر، كما أنهما سيكونان من نصيب الشعب الأرضي في الزمان الآتي. عندئذ تكون العروس قد وصلت إلى نضوجها الأدبي "ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم" أنها ستبدو كاملة في عينيه موضوع لذة قلبه، وصورة لشخصه. عندئذ تكون قد أجيبت الطلبة القديمة "لتكن نعمة الرب إلهنا علينا" أو "ليكن جمال الرب إلهنا علينا" (مز90: 17).

"رائحة أنفك كالتفاح" ذلك الرمز المختار للحبيب نفسه، فقد قالت عنه العروس قبلا "كالتفاح بين شجر الوعر كذلك حبيبي بين البنين. أنعشوني بالتفاح. "(ص2: 3و5) أي ان العروس تنشر روائح اسمه الكريم وشخصه المعبود. أنها بسلوكها وبشهادتها تخبر "بفضائل الذي دعاها من الظلمة إلى نوره العجيب" وذلك لمجده ولبهجة نفسه، لذا يناجيها بدوره "رائحة أنفك كالتفاح" ليتنا نصغي لصوت العريس فنكون لمسرته هنا كما سنكون "لمدح مجده" في بيت أبيه.


----------



## fouad2002 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

لا تتلاعب بالالفاظ  والشروح  التي انت نفسك لست مقتنعا بها ..النصوص واضحة سبق وقلت لك هل تستطيع ان تقرائها امام اختك او امك.. 
طبعا ستكابر وتقول نعم اقول لك هل يمكن ان تصلي لله في القداس بهده العبارة او في اي صلاة تصلونها 
*انا الان اسالك هل يكمن* 
*1 ما اجمل رجليك بالنعلين يا بنت الكريم دوائر فخذيك مثل الحلي صنعة يدي صناع 

7: 2 سرتك كاس مدورة لا يعوزها شراب ممزوج بطنك صبرة حنطة مسيجة بالسوسن 

7: 3 ثدياك كخشفتين توامي ظبية 

7: 4 عنقك كبرج من عاج عيناك كالبرك في حشبون عند باب بث ربيم انفك كبرج لبنان الناظر تجاه دمشق.............

7: 8 قلت اني اصعد الى النخلة و امسك بعذوقها و تكون ثدياك كعناقيد الكرم و رائحة انفك كالتفاح 

7: 9 و حنكك كاجود الخمر .....*


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*انا هعتبر انك صادق يا فؤاد وانك تسال لا اكثر وفى هذه الحالة ستكون الاجابة نعم بكل تأكيد لاننا نفهم كلام الله وعقولنا ليست مبرمجة على الفهم الجنسى مثل عقولكم*


----------



## Christian Knight (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*الاعتراض 
عن
سفر نشيد الأناشيد

والاعتراض علي سفر نشيد الأناشيد يشمل النقاط التالية:
(1) صور الغزل الفاضح.
(2) أنه حديث بين عشيقين.
(3) الألفاظ الجنسية.

أولاً: صور الغزل الفاضح
الواقع أن المعترضين على هذا السفر قالوا في اعتراضهم: "إن الذي يقرأ نشيد الأناشيد في العهد القديم ويقرأ صور الغزل المفضوح فيه، يوقن أن ما حوى من مباذل وليدُ طبيعةٍ مهتاجةٍ بالشهوةِ البهيمية مما لا يمكنُ صدورُه أبدا عن رب العالمين"

الرد
إلى هذا الحد يُهاجم هذا السفر على أنه غزل فاضح ومبتذل، لمجرد أن به تعبيرات مجازية مأخوذة من العلاقة الشرعية الحبية المقدسة التي تربط العريس بعروسه لتعبر عن محبة الله لشعبه، هذه التعبيرات الحبية لا الجنسية كم يصورها سيادته، يقول عن هذه العلاقة المقدسة أنها وليدة طبيعة مهتاجة بالشهوة البهيمية مما لا يمكن صدوره عن رب العالمين. أ فيقطع سيادته بعدم صدور هذه التعبيرات الحبية لا الجنسية عن رب العالمين؟

لمَ لمْ يسأل نفسه: كيف يمكن أن يخلق رب العالمين الجنس ذاته في الإنسان (رغم أن تعبيرات نشيد الأناشيد ليست جنسية أساسا)؟ ولماذا أوجد الله في الإنسان الميل الطبيعي إلى الجنس الآخر؟ ولماذا شرع الزواج والعلاقة الزوجية وما يحدث فيها من متعة جسدية؟ ألا يذكر سيادته ما شرعه الدين الحنيف عن زواج المتعة في (سورة النساء آية24) التي تقول: "… فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورَهن فريضةً، ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم به من بعد الفريضة إن الله كان عليما حكيما". هل يمكن وصف ذلك بما قاله سيادته أنه غزل مفضوح مبتذل وليد طبيعةٍ مهتاجة بالشهوة البهيمية؟ هل يجرؤ إنسان أن يقول عما يتم بين الزوج وزوجته من كلمات الحب المخلصة أنها غزل فاضح ومبتذل؟؟ 

ـ ألا يذكر المعترض أيضا ما جاء: 
· في سورة (الطور الآية 19): عن متعة المؤمنين في الآخرة بحوريات الجنة إذ تقول الآية الكريمة "وزوجناهم بحور العين .." 
· وأيضا بسورة (الواقعة 22ـ27): إذ تقول "وحور عين كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون جزاءَ بما كانوا يعملون (إلى أن يقول) إنا أنشأناهن إنشاءً فجعلناهن أبكاراً" 
وقد علق على ذلك بعض علماء المسلمين الأفاضل، نورد بعض تلك التعليقات فيما يلي:
· الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك: قائلا: "إنه ثابت بنص القرآن أن حور العين هن للاستمتاع الجنسي" (خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص 202) 
· ويقول الشيخ الغزالي: في كتاب إحياء علوم الدين "والجنة مزينة بالحور العين من الحسان، كأنهن الياقوتُ والمرجان، لم يطمثهن (أي لم يجامعهن ) إنس قبلهم ولا جان، يمشين في درجات الجِنان، إذا اختالـت إحداهن في مشيها حمل أعطافَها (أي رداءها ) سبعون ألفا من الولدان، غانجات، (أي مدللات) عطرات، آمنات، من الهرم" 
· ويعلق الأستاذ محمد جلال كشك: على هذه اللذة والمتعة قائلا: "لا مجال لأي خجل أو استخذاء من ناحية المطالب الحسية للجسد" ويكمل قائلا: "فليس في الجسد عيب أو قباحة، ولا في تلبية احتياجاته وشهواته المشروعة في هذه الدنيا، ولا في التطلع لمتعة الجسد بلا حد في الآخرة")
(خواطر مسلم في المسألة الجنسية ص211) 
هل يجرؤ أحد أن يقول إن هذا كلام فاضح ومبتذل؟؟!! فلماذا يتجرأ المعترض على كلمات نشيد الأناشيد وهي لم تصل في كل تعبيراتها إلى مثقالِ ذرةٍ من هذا الكلام؟!

ثانياً: قولهم أنه حديث بين عشيقين
من الاعتراضات أيضا على هذا السفر: يقولون أن هذا السفر أساسا هو حديث بين عشيق وعشيقته، فكيف يكون هذا وحيا من عند رب العالمين؟.

الـرد
الواقع أن السفر لم يتخذ تشبيها لعلاقة الله بالكنيسة من حديث بين عشيق وعشيقته، بل التشبيه المجازي مأخوذ من أحاديث بين عريس وعرسه. أي بين إثنين تربطهما علاقةُ حبٍ شرعيةٌ مقدسة. نعم نحن نؤمن أن المسيح في علاقته الحبية بالكنيسة التي هي جماعةُ المؤمنين تُشبَه بعلاقة الحب والارتباط التي بين العريس وعروسه. فقد قال يوحنا المعمدان "من له العروس فهو العريس أما صديق العريس فيفرح" (يو3: 29) لقد شبه المسيحَ بالعريس والكنيسة بالعروس وشبه نفسه بصديق العريس. وتشبيه المسيح بالعريس والكنيسة ـ التي هي جماعة المؤمنين ـ بالعروس، ورد في أماكن أخرى كثيرة في الكتاب المقدس، لا يتسع المجالُ لسردها. 
والمعنى الروحي وراء هذا التشبيه المجازي هو توضيح الرباط الحبي المقدس الذي يربط المسيح بكنيسته التي هي شعبُه إذ يقول لها "محبةً أبدية أحببتك من أجل ذلك أدمت لك الرحمة" (ار31: 3) ويقول الكتاب "أيها الرجال أحبوا نساءكم كما أحب المسيح أيضا الكنيسة وأسلم نفسه لأجلها" (أف5: 25) إنها ليست محبة جنسية شهوانية بل هى محبة باذلة مضحية "كما بذل المسيح وأسلم نفسه من أجلها".
فهل في ذلك أيةُ غضاضة أو ابتذال فاضح؟؟!!

ثالثاً: الألفاظ الجنسية
يسوق المعترضون الأمثلة من كلمات سفر نشيد الأناشيد ليبرهنوا أنها عبارات جنسية مبتذلة، من ذلك:
"ليقبلني بقبلات فمه" (1: 2)
من عبارات سفر نشيد الأناشيد المعترض عليها أيضا: "ليقبلني بقبلات فمه ...". 
والاعتراض هنا: ما هذه القبلات أليست هذه جنسا فاضحا؟

الرد
(1) لا ينبغي أن ننسى حقيقة هامة أساسية وهي: أن هذا الكلام هو بين عريس وعروس فهو كلام شرعي مقدس وليس علاقة غير شرعية مبتذلة. 
(2) بالإضافة إلى ذلك فهو تعبير عن المحبة الخاصة النقية، ونحن نقول في أقدس عباداتنا بفكر نقي خال من النجاسة: ّقبلوا بعضكم بعضا بقبلة مقدسة" أي عبروا عن محبتكم بمصافحة مقدسة وليس بقبلة غاشة كما فعل يهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي سلم المسيح ليد اليهود ليصلبوه، مما اضطر السيد المسيح أن يقول له "أبقبلة تسلم ابن الإنسان" (لو22: 48) 
فهل في هذه القبلات غزل فاضح نتاج طبيعة بهيمية مهتاجة كما يدعون؟؟!! 
أليست القبلات بين العريس وعروسه أو بين الزوج وزوجته شيئا غير فاضح أو مبتذل، فالفاضح والمبتذل هو ما يخص العلاقات غير الشرعية. أما تعبيرات العلاقة الشرعية فليس فيها شُبهةُ ابتذال.
(3) المعنى الروحي لهذا التشبيه: إن الوحي الإلهي قد اتخذ من هذه العلاقة المقدسة بين العريس وعروسه تشبيها للتعبير المجازي عن العلاقة الشرعية التي تربطنا بالله في حب مخلص مقدس.
(4) والواقع أن المعترضين يتجنون على سفر نشيد الأناشيد ويصورون لمن لم يقرأْه أنه كتابٌ من الأدب الهابط المبتذل. وحاشا لكلام الله من الابتذال. وإنما قد غلق على المعترضين فهم هذه التعبيرات الروحية المقدسة، وفَهَمَوها بحسب فكرهم الشخصي ولهذا قال الكتاب المقدس في (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 1: 15) "كل شيء طاهر للطاهرين، وأما النجسين وغير المؤمنين فليس شيء طاهرا بل قد تنجس ذهنهم أيضا وضميرهم". 
(5) دعني أصارحك عزيزي القارئ أنني ترددت كثيرا في أن أورد أيضا كلام السيد المسيح في هذا الصدد حتى لا يساء فهم قصدي. وأؤكد لك أيها القارئ العزيز أنني لا أبغي بهذا الكلام إهانة لأي إنسان لأننا نحب كل أحد ونحترم كل أحد مهما اختلف معنا في الفكر، فالمثل يقول "الاختلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية"، والآن أجد نفسي بعد أن وضحت قصدي (واثقا من محبتكم وحسن ظنكم) أن أذكر كلمات السيد المسيح كما جاءت في (مت7: 6) التي تقول "لا تطرحوا درركم قدام الخنازير لئلا تدوسها بأرجلها وتلتفت فتمزقكم". من أجل هذا كانت قراءة هذا السفر ممنوعة على غير الناضجين روحيا، لئلا يضروا أنفسهم إذ يتخذونه بالمعنى الحرفي كما فعل السادة المعترضون، وليس بالمدلول الروحي المراد من هذه التعبيرات المجازية البلاغية عن أقدس رباط حب وهو الحب بين الله وكنيسته المقدسة.
(6) وبعد. أيها القارئ العزيز أريد أن أبرهن لك على أن سفر نشيد الأناشيد ليس كما يدعي المعترضون بأنه كتاب غرام مبتذل.
أ ـ في قول العروس: اسمك دهن مهراق لذلك أحبتك العذارى (نش1:2) 
من هذه الآية يتضح أنه لو كان السفر غزلا بين حبيبين فهل تقبل الحبيبة أن يشاركها فتيات أخريات في عشق حبيبها، هل تجردت من الغيرة والاحتفاظ بحب حبيبها لنفسها؟! لماذا إذا تقول "لذلك أحبتك العذارى"؟ 
أما المعنى الروحي لهذا الكلام: فهو أن النفس المؤمنة التي تتذوق حلاوة العشرة مع الله لا يمكن أن تهدأ إن لم تجذب آخرين معها ليتمتعوا بنفس النعمة التي تتمتع بها. هكذا فعلت المرأة السامرية التي تقابلت مع المسيح وتغيرت حياتها فهرولت إلى مدينتها السامرة وجذبت أهلها لكي يتبعوا المسيح.
ب ـ تقول العروس: "اجذبني وراءك فنجري … نبتهج ونفرح بك … بالحق يحبونك". (نش1: 4)
واضح أيضا من كلمات العروس أنها تشرك الآخرين معها في محبتها لل، فبعد أ، تقةل ّاجدبني وراءكّ نسمعها تقول بضمير المتكلمين: فنجري، نبتهج، نفرح بك. وتؤكد ذلك بقولها: بالحق يحبونك. كيف يكون هذا غزل شخصي والكلمات تحمل معنى الشركة المقدسة فجميع المؤمنين المحبين لله معنيين في هذا الكلام. إذن ليس هو موضوع غزل فاضح كما يزعم المعترضون!!
ج ـ في قول العريس للعروس ارع جداءك عند مساكن الرعاة (نش1: 8)
كيف يكون هذا غزل وهو يسمح لحبيبته أن تذهب إلى الرعاة. ألا يغار عليها؟ ألا يريد أن يحتفظ بحبها لنفسه فلا يرضى أن تفارقه لحظة ولا طرفة عين!!!
المعنى الروحي الذي غاب عن المعترضين هو أن العريسَ السماوي السيد المسيح إنما ينصح النفسَ التي ترتبط به بأن تذهب إلى الكهنة والخدام رعاة الدين لكي ترعى حياتها هناك تحت إرشادهم. 
وهناك العبارات الكثيرة في السفر من هذا القبيل التي ترد على اتهامات المعترضين بالدليل القاطع أن هذا السفر لا يمكن أن يكون غراما بين عاشقين على المستوى الجسدي الجنسي، الذي فهمه خطأً السادة المعترضون!! وإنما هو سفر مقدس بمعانيه السامية في تعبيرات مجازية لا يدركها الجسدانيون الشهوانيون فكل شيء طاهر للطاهرين.
والواقع أن القضية الأساسية التي تجعل الأحباء المسلمين لا يفهمون التعبيرات المسيحية من جهة علاقة الله بالإنسان. أنهم ينظرون إلى هذه العلاقة التي بين الله والناس على أنها مجرد علاقة عبادة لله. أما في الإيمان المسيحي فإن هذه العلاقة هي علاقة حب قوي. فنرى الكتاب يقول: "هكذا أحب الله العالم" (يو3: 16)، وأيضا "نحن نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولا" (1يو4: 19)
وعلى هذا المنوال نسج سفر نشيد الأناشيد مستخدما التعبيرات المجازية للمحبة الشرعية بين العريس وعروسه ليظهر بها عمق محبة الله للبشر. أ فتعتبر هذه التشبيهات الشرعية تشبيهات فاضحة مبتذلة؟!!
من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع!!!
كان هذا ردا موجزا على هذه الاعتراضات وتوضيحا للمعنى الروحي لهده التعبيرات المجازية


منقول من هذا الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3502*


----------



## morry86 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



lord12 قال:


> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> تفسير ايه الي عايزين تقنعوني بيه
> انا أرى ان هذا التفسير ماهو الا محاوله للهروب من نصوص الكتاب المقدس
> مافائدة هذا الكلام
> ...






fouad2002 قال:


> * سفر الانشاد سبب الحرج ومازال يسبب لكم الحرج بغض النضر الى التفاسير *
> *انتم تقولون ان الكتاب لتعليم  فما الشئ الدي يمكن لي ان استفيد منه من قراتي لسفر الانشاد علما انه لا يمكن لشخص منضبط  ان يقراءه امام امه الى ادا كان مش محترم وانا اقول لا المسيحين محترمين ولا يمكن ان يقراء السفر امام امه و عائلته  لانه شئ هابط  *




انتوا اصلا مش عايزين تفهموا، انتوا عايزين تنتقدوا و خلاص. اللى فعلا من جواه عايز يفهم حيفهم. يبقى بلاش تسألوا، و بعدين الكلام واضح و اتشرح كتير. و انتوا اصلا مش مطلوب انكم تفهموا، دى حاجة مش مهمة ولا لينا ولا ليكم. فمتسألوش بقى.


----------



## fouad2002 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

..اعدر فهمي فانا بطيء الفهم وارجوك ان تشرح لي 
مادا استفيد انا من قراتي لهده الجملة الخادشة للحياء 
ماداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا استفيد والكتاب صالح لتوبيخ وتهديب


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*لقد اجبنا على سؤالك بالفعل يا سيدى
راجع رسالتى الاخيرة*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*وهو انت معندكش القدرة على قراءة موضوع الا ان كان مختصر؟؟*


----------



## fouad2002 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*ياسيد عزيزي كرستيان هل انت عاجز على  الرد*
*ما الاستفادة من هده النصوص فان كان عجزا فان لي سؤال اخر *
*لمادا لا يدرس او تدرس هده النصوص الا للبالغين  دون دالك لا هناك اشكال ماهو *
*ارجو الاجابة نقطة نقطة دون تباع طريقة كوول وللصق *


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*طيب بما انك عاجز عن قراءة الرد المفصل فالرد باختصار هو ان السفر يصور علاقة الحب الابدية بين الله وكنيسته
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك الثانى فمن الذى استخف بعقلك وقال لك انه لا يدرس الا للبالغين؟؟*


----------



## fouad2002 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

هو انت لحقت تجاوب على الاول عشان ترد عتاني 
قلت يصف الحب الابدي بين الله والكنيسة 
الله اعلم بؤموره اكثر منا لكن
الم يجد الله كلمات ارقى كي يصف حبه للكنيسه الم يجد الى الفخد والتدي والعنق ووو  مع العلم اننا نحن البشر نخجل من قول هده الالفاظ الخادشة للحياء
ثم عزيزي انت لم تجب على السؤال 
انت قلت ان هناك حب بين الكنيسة والله
السؤال الان مادا استفيد انا من حب الله للكنيسة 
اريد ان اقول لك ان هده النصوص سلبياتها اكثر من اجابيتها فهي خادشة للحياء ولا يستفاد منها 
والكلام الدي لا يستفاد منه يكون كلام فارغ وحاشا لله ان يكون كلامه فارغا ولا يستفاد منه
ادن هو من صنع البشر


----------



## fouad2002 (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



Christian Knight قال:


> *اما بالنسبة لسؤالك الثانى فمن الذى استخف بعقلك وقال لك انه لا يدرس الا للبالغين؟؟*


* واعجبي عليكم انا لسى حالا قاري ان النصوص دي لا تدرس الا للبالغين وادا درست فانها تدرس برسوم المبسطة البعيد كل البعد عن التدي والفخد حتى لا يصاب طفل برتباك في حياته*
* اظاهر انك انت لبتستخف بعقل غيرك  *


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*كل ما رأيته فى كلامك هو انك تتهجم على النصوص وتصفها بانها خادشة للحياء دون ان تعطينا دليلا واحد على ذلك.
ثم ان كنت انت تطلب اسلوبا ارقى للتعبير فلم لا ترينا انت اسلوبا ارقى من هذا؟؟؟
وقد شرحت لك اكثر من مرة ان السفر غرضه وصف علاقة الحب بين الله والنفس المؤمنة او الكنيسة بصفة عامة لنعلم مدى محبة وعشق الله للمؤمنين به, فكيف لا يكون من عند الله اذا؟؟؟
 حتى ان المكتب اللى انا قاعد عليه فهم من كثرة التكرار وانت لم تفهم بعد!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



fouad2002 قال:


> * واعجبي عليكم انا لسى حالا قاري ان النصوص دي لا تدرس الا للبالغين وادا درست فانها تدرس برسوم المبسطة البعيد كل البعد عن التدي والفخد حتى لا يصاب طفل برتباك في حياته*
> * اظاهر انك انت لبتستخف بعقل غيرك  *



*ما مصدر كلامك يا مدلس؟*


----------



## fouad2002 (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*بما انك افلست وعجزت عن ارد على الاسالة التي بكثر ما رددتها اصبحت ااخجل من تكرارها  *
*اصدقك القول اني سالت هده الاسالة في منديات مسيحية ولم يجب عليها  وهدا ليس تقصيرا منك *
*ولكن لفقر العقيدة* 
*, فكيف لا يكون من عند الله اذا؟؟؟*
*لا يكون من عند الله لان الكلمات كلمات هابطة *
*فانا اتحداك ان تقراء هده لاسفار امام اختك المتدينة وامام امك الموقرة وامام والدك الحازم اتحداك ان تقراءها *


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*هههههههههههههه انا برضه اللى عجزت وافلست يا مسلم؟
انا اللى قعدت اكرر الاسئلة بعد ان تمت الاجابة عنها لاتهرب من الاعتراف بان الاجابات مقنعة؟
انا اللى عجزت ان اثبت ان السفر به كلمة واحدة خادشة للحياء؟
ومتنساش كمان انك هربت من سؤالى لما قلتلك اين مصدرك يا مدلس
كما تهربت مرة ثانية عندما تحديتك ان تاتى بكلام ارقى منه يعنى هروب مضاعف
عموما الحوار منشور امام المنتدى كله وسيقرأه المئات وربما الالاف وساترك الحكم للقراء والاعضاء
سلام*


----------



## fouad2002 (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



Christian Knight قال:


> *ما مصدر كلامك يا مدلس؟*


انا لا ادلس فالقران الكريم ينهانا عن دالك 
ادهب الى 
http://www.servant13.net/
واستمع لزكريا بطرس هو كدالك لا يخجل من هده الالفاظ


----------



## Christian Knight (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



fouad2002 قال:


> انا لا ادلس فالقران الكريم ينهانا عن دالك
> ادهب الى
> http://www.servant13.net/
> واستمع لزكريا بطرس هو كدالك لا يخجل من هده الالفاظ



*اذا اثبت انك لست مدلس واعطنى مصدر كلامك عندما ادعيت انك قرأت انه للكبار فقط
واشكرك على الرابط فهذا احد مواقع القمص زكريا بطرس وبه مكتبة كبيرة من الكتب والملفات الصوتية والمرئية واستطيع ان اجزم ان هذا الموقع وحده كافى ليرشد اى انسان الى الحق وبالمناسبة الموقع فيه كتاب للرد على شبهات الجهلاء حول سفر نشيد الانشاد حاول ان تتعب نفسك وتقرأه ان كنت مهتما بالوصول الى الحق.*


----------



## Christian Knight (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*لا جديد سوى الاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض ورفض الاقتناع بما هو مقنع
اما بمناسبة الكلام الذى لا تستطيع ان تقرأه امام امك واختك فادخل على الرابط التالى لتعرفه:
http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18884*


----------



## Christian Knight (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



fouad2002 قال:


> *لمادا لا يدرس الى لناضجين او البالغين ..للكبار فقط
> مادا استفيد من الجمل التي فيها كلام ناقص او بين حب الكنيسة والله!!
> 
> مين اللى استخف بعقلك يا مفلس وقال لك انه لا يدرس سوى للبالغين؟؟
> ومين اصلا اللى قال ان فى كلام ناقص فى السفر او فى الكتاب المقدس عموما؟؟*


----------



## fouad2002 (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لا جديد سوى الاعتراض لمجرد الاعتراض ورفض الاقتناع بما هو مقنع*
> *اما بمناسبة الكلام الذى لا تستطيع ان تقرأه امام امك واختك فادخل على الرابط التالى لتعرفه:*
> *http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18884http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18884http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18884http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18884*http://arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18884


*هل تعلم ان هده طريقة الدي لم يعرف ان يوجيب على اسئلة من العقيدة طريقة جبانة للهروب من الاسئلة* 
*خليني اقلك من الاخر انت وضعت هدا الموقع كي تقول نعم انا لا استطيع ان استفيد من سفر الانشاد  ولا يمكن ان اخرج به بستفادة*
*ونعم لا افهم لمادا الاه يخجلنا بهده الكلمات *
*لكن مهو انتم كدالك عندكم *
*اقول لك داك كلام يصف العيش او بلغة اخرى كلام يستفاد منه ولا يهيج الغريزة *
* كمثال هل تعلم اننا في المغرب الوثيقة التي تجمع بين الرجل والمرءة وثيقة اسمها وثيقة النكاح*
* بدهابك الى الاسلميات جعلت النقاش عقيم فانت لم تجب على شئ *

*هل اجبتني على الاسئلة المسيحية حتى تفهم الاسلميات  انت عاجز على دينك ايش جابك لدين الحق *


----------



## Christian Knight (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

*حبيبى لقد اجبت عن جميع اسئلتك واخبرتك ان الغرض من هذا السفر ان يعلمنا مدى عشق الله للنفس المؤمنة وتحديتك اكثر من مرة ان تثبت ان السفر به اى كلام خادش للحياء ولم تستطع فمن فينا الذى افلس اذا؟؟
وانا وضعتلك الرابط عشان اعلمك ان اللى بيته من ازاز ميحدفش الناس بالطوب وارجو ان تكون قد وعيت الدرس.
ولو عندك رد على الكلام اللى فى الرابط فيمكنك ان تضعه فى نفس الموضوع ولو انه لم يستطع اى مسلم الاتيان برد منطقى لكن عموما نعطيك فرصتك
فهل لديك نقطة او سؤال جديد ام ستستمر فى تكرار نفس الكلام والذى ما هو الا اعتراف صريح منك بالافلاس بدليل انه ليس عندك شىء جديد تقوله؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



riyad قال:


> *
> 
> لو في مسلم رجل يبقى يتحداني في مناظرة بيني وبينه في سفر النشيد وحزقيال وبين الايات القذرة في القران والسيرة النبوية الغير شريفة وسنرى بعدها ايهما اشرف الكتاب المقدس  والا القران والسيرة العطنة :yahoo: *


*

لماذا لم تلبى نداء هذا التحدى يا فؤاد ان كنت تظن ان كتابك طاهرا او ان الكتاب المقدس به عبارات خادشة للحياء؟؟
لانك تعرف انك ستخرج منه مهزوما, اليس كذلك؟*


----------



## fouad2002 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



Christian Knight قال:


> *حبيبى لقد اجبت عن جميع اسئلتك *
> *اضن انك بترد في صفحة اخرى اية اسئلة التي اجبت عنها *
> 
> 
> ...


*نعم جعلت عقلي يفلس ولم اعد افكر وانا الان على وشك ان اقول نعم الرب الدي شبه بالخروف هو رب الاربارب والانسان الدي عري من ثيابه هو الله  وهو نفسه مات 3 ايام لاجلنا هو الله  اعود بالله من تعالى الله *


----------



## fouad2002 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



Christian Knight قال:


> *لماذا لم تلبى نداء هذا التحدى يا فؤاد ان كنت تظن ان كتابك طاهرا او ان الكتاب المقدس به عبارات خادشة للحياء؟؟*
> *لانك تعرف انك ستخرج منه مهزوما, اليس كذلك؟*


*المسلمين يبحثون عن المناظرات يبحثون كي يطرح سؤال كي ياخدو الثواب *
*فنحن ناخد ثواب بتبلغينا الايات القرانية الكريمة *
*انا سااخد فيك الثواب واعطيك الرابط فالمسلمين بالموقع يشتهون مسيحي لكن فينو وانا اضن انه كالعادة باب مسدووووووود  هداني الله وهداك *
*http://www.********.com/horras*/​


----------



## fouad2002 (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*

لا حول لله يعني لما حطيت موقع لزكريا بطرس لم يحدف ولما وضعت موقع حراس العقيدة حدفت ليه طيب خليك عادل 
ولا هية في الانجيل فقط


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: سؤال عن سفر الانشاد!!!*



fouad2002 قال:


> *المسلمين يبحثون عن المناظرات يبحثون كي يطرح سؤال كي ياخدو الثواب *
> *فنحن ناخد ثواب بتبلغينا الايات القرانية الكريمة *
> *انا سااخد فيك الثواب واعطيك الرابط فالمسلمين بالموقع يشتهون مسيحي لكن فينو وانا اضن انه كالعادة باب مسدووووووود  هداني الله وهداك *
> *http://www.********.com/horras*/​



*ولماذا لا تاخذ ثواب الدفاع عن دينك فى مناظرة مع رياض؟؟
وان كنت جاهل بدينك كما تقول ولا تستطيع الدفاع عنه فالا تخجل من التهجم على اديان الاخرين؟؟
اللى اختشوا ماتوا
ثم الا تعلم انه ممنوع وضع روابط اسلامية الا بموافقة المشرف ولا انت نسيت انك فى منتدى مسيحى؟*


----------

